# A bad victory



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, today I played a game against my friend's Bretonnia using my Dwarfs. I utterly squashed him. It was the biggest victory I've seen, and I've had 6 massacres in a row now. However, when the ending VP are 2300 to 0 in my favor, I just have to feel somewhat bad. 

It was a bad battle for him in the first place... he took a ton of magic defense stuff and was down almost 200 points because of it. Furthermore, it was my first time using an Anvil of Doom, and none of us knew what to expect... it wasn't pretty.

Regardless, has anyone else ever had such a ridiculous victory that you actually feel bad for winning so well? I mean, I'm glad I won, but still... he had only five men left alive by the end of the battle, and I had only lost three Miners...

Anyone else feel bad after beating a guy down just a little bit too hard?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep.

A victory that is not hard-fought and won is not a victory worth remembering nor celebrating. Walkovers are not fun for either side.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

At a tournament a few years ago actually.. I was facing Lost & the Damned army, quite fluffy and not ENTIRELY bad, however, pretty much every dirty trick he had in his army, I countered with a dirty trick of my own, coupled with some good dice rolls on my part, and it ended up in a total massacre of the enemy.
(His basilisk with indirect fire he had placed behind some impassable terrain, got moved into view of my landraider and excorcist by my calidus assassin, his infiltrating guardplatoon with lascannons got blown away by my auspex carrying heavy bolter sisters, his conscripts he had infiltrated in front of his force ended up becoming a stepping stone for my seraphim, burning about 20 of them before assauling them, and then jumping deep into his lines to kill the rest of his anti tank

In turn 4, my Excorcist opened fire on his commander who was some kind of chaos marine, because I had no other usefull targets to shoot at with it. He didn't have an inv save, I got 6 shots, 5 hits, all wounds.. while 1 would suffice. 
Since the battle was already pretty much won by me, we basicly just ended up chatting about what happened on the battlefield, and also marked the spot where his marine got shot, turning it into some 6+ cover because there was now a crater with smoking boots where his general used to be.


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

argh! this reminds me of playing risk. my friend is unusually lucky with the dice and tends to walk over everyone with his magic dice, often taking down twice as many men as he has, sometimes more.

he always has this "i want to win, but not with luck" kinda face on. its annoying


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

chromedog said:


> A victory that is not hard-fought and won is not a victory worth remembering nor celebrating. Walkovers are not fun for either side.


I agree wholeheartedly chromedog - I play for enjoyment (when I do) not to win. There should be an element of 'who will win?' close matches with good spirited players are my favourites.



Inquisitor Einar said:


> Since the battle was already pretty much won by me, we basicly just ended up chatting about what happened on the battlefield, and also marked the spot where his marine got shot, turning it into some 6+ cover because there was now a crater with smoking boots where his general used to be.


Excellent! That's the kind of sportsmanship I like to hear about.

A while back I was watching this IG player (he was about 27) 3 lascannon heavy weapon teamed a lone, unattached, power armoured deamonhunter inquisitor (the player was about 13). Pretty unlucky for him I can tell you.

Point is, the older guy knew that he wasn't attached during deployment and could have said to the kid beforehand that it might be good to not have him on his todd - rather than afterwards.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't enjoy walkovers. However, they are a very rare occurrence for me.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Depends. 
In games like 40k, I like to have close matches.

In games like EVE, I like to steamroll.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I also like the close fought battles. About the only steamroll I did enjoy was a guy that was mouthing off about how much ork suck. So I just had to show him the errors in his way of thinking. I killed his army to the man by turn 4. The only other steamroll I had was against a really nice guy that just could not catch a break, I have never seen so many 1's rolled in a game. 

Lately though I have been the one getting steamrolled 6 straight games currently that people have just wiped my army off the board with me doing little in return. My last game I only killed 9 Imperial guards over six turns of shooting. I'm blaming the new white paint scheme and going back to blue.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Winning easy gets boring really quickly, My old speedfreak army regularly steamrolled anything it faced (mainly due to the stupid amount of 5's and 6's I rolled for Ork shooting) so it got retired really quickly.
I tend to build my armies less competatively now so steam rolling an opponent happens rarely.
The only time I deliberately crushed someones army was against a really irritating kid in my then local GW who would fight all the inexperienced kids and really try to crush them( and with his extreme elite blood angels rhino rush he could get in combat and smash half your army before you even touched a dice)
Needless to say he really didn't enjoy facing my firedragon mobile army, The brightlances popped his rhino's then 32 fusionguns smeared his marines, Surprisingly he never played me again after that.
My luck with the dice is not as good with Fantasy though and its really rare for me to beat someone with a massacre but my shooty ogres often win or lose by a massive margin enough to even itself out.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Worst "victory" I ever had was against my mates skaven army. I use the quotation marks because it's less my victory than his unlucky loss - seriously, his rolls managed to kill almost as many points of his army as I did! And on his first real 2000 point game too...

First his Warlock killed himself - Cast warplightning, and rolled a double one for the number of hits done, causing two wounds to himself. His "reliable" jezzails managed to kill about one of my knights for each that killed itself. His Grey Seer on a screaming bell took one wound from a miscast first turn, one wound from my silver mirror, before a very unlucky roll for the bell took his last wound on the second turn. His three warpfire throwers all blew up ON THE SAME TURN! seriously, one two three, all misfires in a row. Spent the last half of the game commiserating with him, hoping he wouldn't be turned off fantasy.

Now, however, he has a new list (should be getting it tomorrow in fact) and perhaps his luck will change with that. The last game I played against him, using what we knew of the new rules, was a lot closer, slightly in my favour, but probably a draw by the victory chart. 

My other worst win was when I went up against another friends Ogre army, and in a single charge on turn two, managed to take out every single Ogre unit on the board, leaving only a few knoblars here and there. 

Both these wins really didn't give me the warm and fuzzies, I can tell you. Though we can laugh about it now, seeing your army lose due to some bad luck is pretty horrible, and a victory you didn't have to fight for is not really a victory. No one enjoys a steamroll.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

My SW had only lost once in a year.. then a new, better codex came out. They got swapped.

I like to be challenged, its why I play warhammer, so I normally get annoyed when I win games easily. I am less anoyed if I am trying out a new tactic/theory and it works supurbly, killing the enemy... but I still prefer close games (and since no-one I normally play ever change their style of play to counter enemy tactics I normally have to stop playing in certain ways)

One thing I have noticed about easy wins is that you start noticing your bad luck more and more often- I ony throw units into the enemy when its in my advantage to do so.. and if its a fight Im going to lose I will mostly have thrown in a cheap unit to suicide itself and delay the enemy, but this means that 'good' luck is relly hard to notice (its just things going to plan a little more cleanly.. while bad luck is blatantly obvious.
Though in some cases it is just my natural luck comming to the fore: I almost always win the first turn roll in WFB (literally... even with the almost inevitable -1 modifier my army tends to have I go first about 75% of the time) but then my to hit rolls are horendous and I miscast more then most people would seem feasible (eg DE player is using 3-4 dice a time with <15 a turn.. my HE are using 2-3 dice with <10 a turn.... and I get more miscasts...and have a 0/6 record of getting the 3+ to dispel his endless casts of power of darkness on a 4+).
- this is not as bad as the other local HE player.. who manages to blow teclas up with miscasts about every other game he uses him in (teclas is immune to the effects of miscasts.. except for a miscats result of 1,1 which ignores immunities).


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

"Well, today I played a game against my friend's Bretonnia using my Dwarfs. I utterly squashed him. It was the biggest victory I've seen, and I've had 6 massacres in a row now. However, when the ending VP are 2300 to 0 in my favor, I just have to feel somewhat bad." (Zorenthewise) I Had the oppisit of that battle with one of my friend 2 times (in a row) I felt terible (now he refuses to play me)
Time 1 1000pt In the first turn and a half (he went twice) i killed 750pt he killed nothing! After that he just quit, it was terible. After that i asked to battle him again he I felt bad so i made up a easier army. In the first tern i only wiped out 568pt I felt horible


----------



## CrimsonMizer (Nov 6, 2009)

The worst victory (Although still quite funny) was a while back when I was playing against my friends. Adam uses Space Marines, while Doug uses Eldar. I play Imperial Guard, myself. Anyway, Doug decides to go to the bathroom, so while Adam and I are waiting for him, we make a secret truce.
When Doug got back, he got owned, pretty severely. You would've had to have been there to find it funny.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

like most people, i think that winning without effort is not what i play warhammer for, i have this friend who i used to play regularly, and having much more experience then he did i tended to roll over him every time but his stubborness led him to try and beat me over and over again (it also led him to ignoring tactics and changes to his list that i offered him for his advantage) i eventually felt so bad about the fact that i kept beating him that i made my list WORSE to try and let him win with the excuse of "i'm just trying out a new armylist" anyway that was his first win against me, well actually it was a massacare for him but it made me happier seeing the delight on his face as he realised he was winning and at the end when we shook hands

cheers

edd


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

So in warhammer I was playing this really nice guy at our store that everybody knows and most people like, it was 2000pts I had Lizards and he had Brettonians. Anyways the Armybook had just come out the day before and this was my first time with it. Turn 1 my Slaan, Skink on Engine and Tetto'Eko have killed 3 units of knight, I have never seen so many 6's for magic before. His turn he miscast and gets a five, I choose conflagration of doom(I was still new to magic and didnt know metal worked better,) any ways there goes another unit of knight. Lets just say by the end the VP were 2000-70 for me (he only killed a unit of skink skirmimshers.) 
In 40k I was playing in a local tournament I had never seen before, He had Blood Angels and I had my Salamanders. Turn one a lucky shot from a Multi-Melta at max range recks a Land Raider and then his DC Dread gets shot by a missile launcher. By the time he got to combat he decided to charge two 10man Assault Squads and Lemartes in to my lone Vulkan, I won the combat and slaughtered each squad to a man and the chaplain died (he had the help of a Devvy squad half way through.) It didn't go well for him since I had massacred him, he also didnt take to kindly to the fact that I'm 14 and that he had been in the hobby since the beggining.


----------

